
Ask HN: Good working spaces in London (late night pref) - stegosaurus
Sometimes it&#x27;s refreshing to get out of the house.<p>Any recommendations for good working spaces? Cafes, bars, libraries, whatever?<p>I&#x27;m finding it really hard to find a place that closes after, say, 9pm.
======
northernmonkey
It's difficult. There are surprisingly few decent ad-hoc work places in
London. I suggest looking at
[http://workhardanywhere.com](http://workhardanywhere.com)

~~~
stegosaurus
Yes, it's really odd! I used to work at St.Oberholz in Berlin. It was open
until midnight and had a fantastic vibe.

Thanks for the link but I don't have a device to download the 'app' to, so the
search continues...

------
aysha_a1i
Hi! Look Mum No Hands at 49 Old Street is pretty good & usually open past at
least 10pm.

